# Dual head unit needs reset often



## uRabbit (Jun 21, 2010)

Ordered my Dual XHD6430 head unit from Crutchfield and had it installed installed on 7/25. Since then, it has needed reset six or seven times. By this, I mean, when I turn on the car, it will go blank and only light up red - will not work for anything else, not even the clock. 

The shop that installed it says they cannot do anything about it, that it is because Dual is a 'cheap line'...

Should I file for a return to Crutchfield before time runs out? Can't remember if I have to pay for return shipping/stock fees or not.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

uRabbit said:


> Ordered my Dual XHD6430 head unit from Crutchfield and had it installed installed on 7/25. Since then, it has needed reset six or seven times. By this, I mean, when I turn on the car, it will go blank and only light up red - will not work for anything else, not even the clock.
> 
> The shop that installed it says they cannot do anything about it, that it is because Dual is a 'cheap line'...
> 
> Should I file for a return to Crutchfield before time runs out? Can't remember if I have to pay for return shipping/stock fees or not.


 For the price of a restocking fee(or a little more) you could take them to small claims court. Cheap line according to them, ask if the installer is MECP certified.


----------

